# Should I learn how to drive?



## MoonlitMadness (Mar 11, 2013)

I had 3 lessons in total a couple of years ago. But my instructor was crap. Plus I was terrified. The instructor said I was holding onto the steering wheel so tight that my knuckles were going white.

I don't really NEED to drive. But it would open up job opportunities and I love the idea of driving through the countryside.

I'm so scared though..


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

It's a good idea to learn and would benefit your future in lieu with job prospects. 

But I'm the same as you, the idea of me behind a steering wheel is horrific. As a panicky person I would probably run someone over by accident.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I think everyone should learn to drive........including me. I've had so much professional lessons over the years and still don't know the difference between the break and the gas. lol. Knowing how to drive is always a plus.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

I think so yes. Try to have lessons regularly if you can - once a week or something - and practice as often as possible in between lessons. Your confidence will really improve if you do it regularly and after you get the hang of the basics it becomes a lot easier and less terrifying 
Remember, everyone sucks at driving at first, everyone screws up a lot at the start, so don't worry about making mistakes. It's actually the best way to learn


----------



## Chasingclouds (Jan 7, 2015)

If you feel that it would fit your needs then you should go ahead and take lessons. I wont drive myself because the same thing has happened to me before and I've already been in two crashes. I probably won't ever drive again because of these experiences and my social anxiety, the two are just not a good couple and I would be putting people in needless danger. I myself passed the drivers test and got my license, but I got the bare minimum and I got lucky because my parallel parking happened to be decent.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

MoonlitMadness said:


> But it would open up job opportunities and I love the idea of driving through the countryside.


I think you gave yourself good enough reasons to do it.

Instead of paying for an instructor, you could have someone you know who is good at driving teach you. I had my stepfather teach me, and it worked out well. Though maybe that's not an option for you.

I was scared and nervous about driving at first, and I still am a little, but I have a lot more confidence about driving now than I did when I first started. The more you practice, the easier and more comfortable you'll become. So don't let fear hold you back.


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

Yes! I want to learn just for the experience. I think it will be fun. I won't be able to afford a car for years though


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

Todd124 said:


> It's a good idea to learn and would benefit your future in lieu with job prospects.
> 
> But I'm the same as you, the idea of me behind a steering wheel is horrific. As a panicky person I would probably run someone over by accident.


LOL. I'm scared of running somebody over. I know a driving instructor and I was telling him that I'd probably run someone over and asked him if that had ever happened when he was giving lessons. He gave me this look, which probably meant he never wants to teach me.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

feckoff said:


> Yes! I want to learn just for the experience. I think it will be fun. I won't be able to afford a car for years though


yes ! go for it ! thats as good a reason as anything

prove to yourself you can do it!

well it is something that isnt easy BUT you get stronger at it and your confidence and skill and ability gets better  Think of it that way


----------



## feckoff (May 2, 2014)

KILOBRAVO said:


> yes ! go for it ! thats as good a reason as anything
> 
> prove to yourself you can do it!
> 
> well it is something that isnt easy BUT you get stronger at it and your confidence and skill and ability gets better  Think of it that way


Thanks for the encouragement. I just need to scrape the money together. Luckily driving is one of those things I'm not that anxious about.


----------



## Todd124 (Aug 31, 2015)

feckoff said:


> LOL. I'm scared of running somebody over. I know a driving instructor and I was telling him that I'd probably run someone over and asked him if that had ever happened when he was giving lessons. He gave me this look, which probably meant he never wants to teach me.


:laugh: I'm also clumsy and a complete daydreamer so perhaps it's better for humanity if I simply use public transport!


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

My first instructor was crap too, but that doesn't mean anything except I didn't get along with him (or that he was crap). But then my second instructor made me feel very comfortable in spite of all of my issues.

So here I am. For better or worse, I'm licensed to drive.


----------



## PlasticTree (Jan 3, 2015)

Absolutely. You will have so much more freedom and feel very accomplished by learning how to drive.

I'm learning to drive right now - I don't really *need* to drive, and I won't have my own car for a while, but it's annoying to have to ask someone for a ride when I want to do something or need to go somewhere.

So yes, learn. Learn enough that you can get around to where you want to go. If that satisfies you, then stop there. Good luck


----------



## stewartmays1 (Dec 6, 2014)

you need to figure out can you affored to buy a car and insurance ect after you past your test this is why im not learning to drive untill then


----------



## IAmBreakingOut (Oct 12, 2015)

I vote "Yes!" Driving is a basic skills that opens up many work and pleasure opportunities.


----------



## Beast And The Harlot (Jun 14, 2015)

I don't know....Why do you want to learn to drive? So you can hit passerby that happen to catch you on a bad day?

They are just people.


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Yes, if you want to then just have someone that you're familiar and comfortable with teach you so that way you can build confidence and experience so that when you do drive with an instructor it isn't so daunting. Just think about not having to rely on other people (I hate relying on other people) to give you a ride and think about having your own car to drive wherever you want to/need to go.


----------



## Upgrade (Jul 3, 2014)

Yes, yes, and yes.

Being as independent and self-reliant as possible will help grow your confidence levels.

I was scared too the first couple weeks driving but after a while it becomes familiar and your brain sort of goes into auto-pilot mode.


----------

